# Hi I'm New Too! ~



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this but reading some of the messages makes me feel normal!!!  We had a m/c in 2004, then nothing.  Tests showed we were both ok so IVF in June with BFN at end. We're on IVF again and I'm going for baseline scan tomorrow and start puragon tomorrow night hopefully as the buseralin is driving me nuts this time.  We are both 39 and reach the big 40 next year so time is ticking!!

Dozx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi doz and welcome to the site 

You are certainly not alone and we make u feel normal around here and this site will give u plenty of support and advice.

Sorry to hear of your miscarriage and also that the IVF didnt work. But wishing u loads of good luck with this IVF and your scan tomorrow   

Why not try these links out on the site:

IVF general chat...........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

November/December cycle buddies.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71056.0

Kate xx​


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks so much, I'll try these links I'm sure it will help me loads.  I've taken time off work this time too so no stress this time.  Also started acupuncture and reflexology.  The only thing is the time of year, Christmas will be spent either very sober or very tipsy!! Doz


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi doz i hope u spend christmas sober if u know what i mean?!!

U have done the right thing taking some time off work - do u do quite a stressful job?

Plus the accupunture and reflexology will really help ive heard so many positive outcomes of trying them.

Kate xx​


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Kate, yes job is stressful.  Got promoted in October and rather than start new job at the same time as a new IVF cycle I have taken a 3 month career break.  Start back on 15th Jan, hopefully on light duties!  Work have been very good, I reduced hours in the summer for the last attempt but I think I was still stressed out so hopefully this will make a difference this time! I really enjoy reflexology but just started acupuncture last week, should've done it sooner but so far it's ok.  Zita West book on How to get Pregnant recommends it.   

Dozx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi doz thats great that u got a career break as u need to give yourself the best possible chance.

I hear the zita west book is really good.

Kate xx​


----------



## becs0375 (Nov 14, 2006)

hi there im becs, also a newbie today!!!

hope it all goes alright for you!

becs x


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Becs

Thanks for that, I feel better already just chatting and reading other peoples stories and experiences.  I think I'll be on this every day!  ;

Dozx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Doz,  

A BIG WELCOME to FF.  I'm sure you'll find loads of support on here - everyone is great and understands what you are going through.  

Good luck with your treatment - I hope you'll be staying sober for Christmas too !

I'm thinking of having acu and reflex as having IVF sometime in the new year - does reflex tickle ?

It's great that you've managed to put work on hold and get rid of any additional stress.

Take care - here's some baby dust   .

Popsy x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Popsy and Doz
Welcome and good luck
Have put both your bubbles ending on a 7
as its supposed to be good luck, had read it on another thread and Linda on Nov newbies was saying about it and has been busy.  Anyway  Doz come over to the Nov Newbies so we can get to know each other better.
Watching the fertility programme on at the moment fascinating and to think thats what we are going through.
My friend is having the egg extraction etc next week.
Anyway take care and see you on the Nov New
     
take care
Susie


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Doz 

  Welcome to FF  Im new too and am on here most days as there is so much to learn!!  

  Wish you lots of luck and  

    Yes, I read somewhere that if your bubbles end in a 7 its lucky, Im sure I didnt dream it! 

  Hope to speak to you again soon

Linda xx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Doz

Welcome to FF, everyone on here is amazing and really supportive  .  Sorry to hear about our m/c and  BFN fingers crossed that IVF is sucessful this time    and you get a  .  Good luck with  your scan today  

It's great that your employers are so understanding.  Enjoy your time off and I hope Xmas is a very sober one for you  

Hope to speak to you again

Debbie  xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Doz
 for your M/C so very painfull to experience.

I just wanted to add to the ladies welcomes and say if you need help finding your way around the site, 
just yell here and one of us will be along to help 

Ive had refloxology in the past, and it helped to regulate my cycles, 
then the last 5/6 months I have been having accupuncture 

Lastly I know your unexplained so I will leave you the link for that area of the site,
CLICK HERE
but I just wanted to share with you my step sisters story
Diagnosed unexplained, 2 ivf's both failed, living child free for 3 ish years. . . . yep discovered she was expecting this year about a month before her 40th in July! baby due in Dec.
I know everyone has a story like this, but I share it to give hope, as it gives me hope 

Wishing you lots of  and a sober Christmas  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi to all of you who have replied to my post, it's just so good to have this support.  I'll check out the other sites as suggested so thanks again as I'm trying to get to grips with how this all works.  It's good to hear about other peoples stories especially positive one's... I'm trying so hard to keep positive!  

My scan and blood test went well and have day 8 scan on Wednesday.  I'm feeling so much better now I'm on the Puragon and dh feels he's got his wife back!  I was spinning head wife for a while!!!   Anyway continuing the acupuncture and reflexology and taking things easy, fingers crossed!

Thanks so much again for the good wishes!  

Dozx


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi me again

Just wanted to say good luck to Suzie, hope you get a positive and also good luck to Poppy for IVF in 2007.  I'm not good with all the fancy icons but needless to say I'm sending baby dust to you all.  I'll try the November newbies tomorrow and hope to chat to you all again soon.

Poppy reflexology doesn't tickle, it's so relaxing but very therapeutic.  My woman does some chrystal healing too and also massage when I need it.  I've just started the acupuncture with a chinese practice and read somewhere to steer clear of herbal soups which have been offered, when the embryos go back in.  I'll turn it down just in case.
Dozx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi doz thanks for updating us on what is happening.

Good luck for the scan on wednesday.

The site does take some getting use to but when u do its very addictive!!

Kate xx​


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Doz
Thanks for your wishes, sorry to say got a bfn but trying to focus on next stage and always feel better when I get on here.  if you click the more bit about you will be able to see all the jazzy symbols just click on them and they will enter main text.  I know its hard to find you way around and I am still learning but I tend to stick with the intro and newbies to start with and then hop to the other threads.
good luck with the treatment
take care
Susie


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi Doz 
good luck with ur scan on wed 
fingers crossed all goes well for you
     
steph


----------

